# Casa Fernandez Arsenio Cigar Review - good one



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

It looked really nice, walnut in colourtriple cap and I could see what once was a pig tail that had been cut off and pushed into the cap. The foot ...

Read the full review here: Casa Fernandez Arsenio Cigar Review - good one


----------



## Wigwam_Motel (Oct 25, 2009)

I had smoked one of these an enjoyed it; then bought 3 boxes an now I am sick of them. Smoke a box of these to get the true taste.


----------

